# Killed on this date, 04/06/1991. RIP my friend!



## dano448 (Feb 21, 2006)

Rest in peace SSG Stephen Ray Robinette. 1165th MP Co. 14 MP Bde. Sergeant Alabama State Patrol. KIA Iraq in support of Operation Desert Storm 04/06/1991. Never forgotten brother!


----------



## Inspector71 (Sep 30, 2007)

RIP...........


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

RIP


----------



## Webb (Aug 28, 2013)

He died 25 years ago ?


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

RIP


----------



## BxDetSgt (Jun 1, 2012)

RIP


----------



## Fuzzywuzzy (Aug 15, 2013)

RIP Brother.


----------



## TacEntry (Nov 29, 2006)

US Army MP Corps - Assist, Protect, Defend.

RIP Brother


----------

